# Three-month time limit on PHI claims?



## DrMoriarty (3 Jun 2013)

G'day everyone, hope you're enjoying the bank holiday. A quick question for the experts...

Until last October we were insured with Aviva Health, but I subsequently moved to Laya because of Aviva's premum hikes and the introduction of co-payments. In going over our health expenses for the past year with a view to applying for tax relief, I realised that there were a few items (mostly consultants' fees) for which I should be entitled to claim partial reimbursement.

However, when I contacted Aviva to enquire about submitting a claim for these they informed me that I couldn't do this since (a) I'd left them for Laya, and (b) I was outside the "three months limit".

Just for clarification, these are expenses incurred between October 2011 and October 2012 — i.e. _during _the term of our last policy.

I've read the policy documents carefully and nowhere is there any mention of having to submit claims within three months of the renewal date. 

Does this "unwritten rule" have legs, legally speaking, or am I just being fobbed off? The sum in question is very modest — less than €200 — but, as those of you who know me will be aware,  I have "a bit of a thing" about insurance companies and I'd happily pursue the matter further, just on principle... unless I'm missing something here.

TIA


----------



## pj111 (3 Jun 2013)

http://www.avivahealth.ie/member-info/claims/

[broken link removed]

https://www.vhi.ie/claims/howto_claims.jsp#daytoday

[broken link removed] depends on plan but look under "Making a Claim"


----------

